# Pigeon Free to a good home.....Michigan



## jennapigeon (May 15, 2006)

Hi,
I have a pigeon that needs a good home. I have kept him as a personal pet. My husband has been very tolerant but has been sick since this little guy grew his feathers in. I hand raised him. He wears a flight suit at times. He is tame....a little weary of strangers, but will grow to love any human who spends time with him. He is a boy and struts and all that. I found him as a 2-3 day old baby and hand fed him. He has never seen another pigeon. If you are interested please PM me. I am in South Eastern MI. Right now this guy's wings are clip, he had an incident where he got outside so I was not taking any chances. He is my baby.


Blessings,

Jena


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jena,
I'm sure we can find someone for your baby. I know how dear he is to you and placing him must be heart breaking. In the mean time, try bathing him daily to cut down on the dust. It may help your husband until a home can be found.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Jena, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. You're in the right place. I'm sorry you have to give up your pigeon, but I'm sure someone here will be able to give him a wonderful home. Many of us have pet pigeons that live indoors.  Keep checking back.


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you still have the pigeon for adoption?


----------

